# HELP Whats up with molly?



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

HELP
Ive just noticed that my beautiful big sailfin dalmation molly has a couple of very small (less that 1mm) copper/gold patches on his head. He is eating and behaving just like always chasing his two girlfriends around. Is this something I should worry about or is it just natural discolouration because he was bought from a store where there were loads of different mollies in one tank. He is such a handsome boy that I would hate to lose him so any advice or ideas on what could be wrong and what the treatment might be would be very welcome.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Give it a couple of days and take a picture and post it here.

one of my Dalmatian mollies that was mostly black with some white spots has turned completely black.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Thats weird you say that cause my husband said to me earlier that he thinks that the molly has gone much darker. That is to say he has much more black than he did earlier. So maybe they can change colour depending on whats in their genes. My molly is still happily chasing his wives around so Im not at all worried now. 

Just thought of years ago when I had a tank we had a female molly that had babies and then changed sex when the male died...no one believed me but I swear its true.


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

In my experience, Dalmatian mollies often have gold spots on them and their colours can change, my Dalmatian's white almost went a powder blue one time, although I think it has a lot to do with the lighting in the room as well. If he is behaving as normal don't sweat it, just as long as you don't see him flashing or crashed on the bottom he should be fine.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Marc, Im not worried at all now...ive just noticed one of the females has a couple of gold spots too. Its hard to get a photo...believe me ive tried but they dont stay still long enough lol.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

i have white mollies and they also have some off color spots on them, nothing too alarming


----------

